# vm+ipxe+pxeboot fail



## aminos (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi everyone, 

Lately I had some problems, trying to get FreeBSD to PXE boot. (Actually I'm using a VMware virtual machine.)  First I'm using iPXE 1.0.0 and then load and launch the FreeBSD pxeboot() loader.  But I'm getting this : 
http://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=45901
When using isc-dhcp as DHCP server I'm getting the error but when using dnsmasq everything works fine.

The problem seems that the client when booting is sending 2 DHCP requests and therefore gets two different IP addresses, the first one sent by the ROM and the second one by the FreeBSD pxeboot() loader.

I found somewhere in some posts that the pxe.c file is doing a second bootp request because it fails to get cached DHCP data from the ROM. 

Any help or more ideas would be appreciated.


----------

